# Not a Hav...but...



## karlabythec

I am picking this guy up tomorrow. I rescued him on Craigslist. He is 1 1/2 and his name is Milo. 
Wish us luck!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Adorable!!!
Best of luck! We'll be waiting to hear all about Milo!

Beverly


----------



## CinnCinn

Not a Hav...but...REALLY REALLY CUTE! Good Luck


----------



## marb42

Hee's cute! Can't wait to hear about him
Gina


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awww, another little cutie patootie. My Murray was a Craig's List rescue. We got soooooo lucky as he is just about perfect.  shhhhh, DH says don't tell him that, he already has a big head.


----------



## karlabythec

I'm a little nervous...hoping he fits in perfectly! 
The lady is moving from a house to someplace she can only have 1 dog. They have two...the other is an 8 year old Carin Terrier who she said has a face only a mother can love and a not so good personality...so she had to pick Milo to place since he is so sweet, young, and cute. Her daughter is heartbroken that they have to give him up, they have had him since he was 8 weeks old. 
Did I mention I'm nervous?


----------



## Sheri

I hope Milo works out well for you and Gracie! Post photos, and let us know how it's going.

He's a poodle? It will be interesting to see how he's different from Gracie. About the same size?


----------



## karlabythec

Yes, he is a poodle...it will be interesting as all the things she told me sounds so similar to Gracie! They do a lot of the same funny things! 
And yes, she said he is 10-12 pounds...which I think Gracie is about 11 or 12 pounds!


----------



## Missy

Oh Milo and Gracie are going to be best friends. Good luck and post lots of pictures. Milo is a cutie.


----------



## Kathie

Such a cutie - hope things go well tomorrow. Keep us posted! And lots of pictures, of course!


----------



## havjump

I think Milo has found his forever home with a wonderful caring mom!! Poodles are a smart loving breed & he will have a blast with Gracie!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......Send the little girl some pictures!


----------



## Beamer

Good luck tomorrow!

R/yan


----------



## lcy_pt

Good luck and don't be nervous! We'll be waiting for pics op2:


----------



## trueblue

Karla, how exciting! Can't wait to hear more about Milo...he's so cute!


----------



## psvzum

Look at that little face! And the curls! Adorable : )


----------



## ama0722

good luck on your new addition and keep us posted!


----------



## SMARTY

Wishing you a happy meeting and instant love. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Poornima

All the best!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Milo is adorable. This is very exciting and looking forward to seeing more pics and hearing more stories about your new addition.


----------



## karlabythec

Thanks everyone...leaving soon....my tummy is in knots for some strange reason!


----------



## mckennasedona

Karla, how exciting. He's adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## Leslie

How wonderful and exciting, Karla. I hope Milo and Gracie get along like long lost buds


----------



## karlabythec

We are home...what a long day! The drive was over 2 hours...I'm exhausted! 
We picked him up and he is such a sweetie. He adores my kids. Gracie is overwhelming...she is so hyper...lol. 
We stopped at my groomers to say hi and they don't think he is pure poodle...said he looked more Bichon/Poodle??? Any thoughts?
We also went to the pet store...so far he is a great little dog! 
Oh, he isn't 10 pounds...has to be 15 or 17...I'll stop by the vet's tomorrow to have him weighed and to say hello to them. 
Here are a few pictures....


----------



## mintchip

Best wishes!
Congratulations!


----------



## Sheri

Aww, he looks like a very happy little guy, especially considering the new situation he finds himself in! Hope he works out for you.


----------



## Missy

oh my he is the cutest little white fluffenutter next to Gracie of course. what an adorable pair. Maybe a cockapoo? his face isn't as sharp as a poodles... what ever he is I like it!


----------



## good buddy

I was thinking Bichon Frise mix when I saw the first pic you posted! He looks like he's pretty happy already, so I hope you all make a nice adjustment. Sounds like Gracie is over the moon!


----------



## Shada

What a cutie he is! I see bichon too..
And your cat... what a beautiful kitty!!!!

Of course your little gilr looks adorable and happy with the new addition!


----------



## Evye's Mom

How sweet. Welcome home !! Milo sure looks happy in your daughter's arms and vise versa. I love the cat meeting dog picture.


----------



## marltonmommy

Congratulations and the best of luck!! He is adorable and looks very loving!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Congrats! He sure does look like a sweetie. I was going to guess bichon mix too. Love the pictures!


----------



## trueblue

Looks like everybody is getting along! Congrats...Milo is a cutie!


----------



## marb42

Congratulations! He is so cute - he has a teddy bear face, and your daughters are beautiful, too. Hope it goes well!!!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations, he is adorable. He is definitely a mix, but I don't think his legs are really long. Maybe a mini poodle and maltese or a poodle and bichon....


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh Karla, he is super cute! He does look like either bichon x poodle or maybe cocker x poodle...whatever the mix, it's a cute one! My Murray is bichon x havanese and he weighs 17 lbs....well, he did when we got him, now he is up to 18 1/2. I think I need to make sure he gets a bit more exercise, lol.


----------



## karlabythec

I'm leaning toward poodle/bichon after looking at tons of google images tonight...lol. He ADORES kids and people...and is very sweet! I'll never know for sure, but it doesn't really matter anyway....


----------



## karlabythec

Here is a good view of him from the side Julia...being terrorized by hyper Gracie Poo! lol


----------



## juliav

What an adorable picture!!! It looks like they are already becoming friends. And I do think that he is a poodle/bichon mix.  Whatever he is, he is such a cuite!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Such a cutie! Good luck with him, he's a doll.


----------



## Renee

I agree...he is a doll! And I would definitely say he has bichon in him. 
Have fun with your new little guy!


----------



## Leslie

Karla~ I saw in your FB post saying where you drove to to get him. You know, you could have stopped at my place and rested before you headed back home  Carp to Corona IS a long drive. Bless you for doing that for Milo :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh, Milo is cute! He looks so happy.


----------



## pjewel

Those pictures say it all. He's a cutie! I definitely see bichon in him as well. In the last shot with your daughter, she looks over the moon. Enjoy your first few days with your Milo as he finds his place in the pack.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Milo is precious! I think I am going to have to look on Craig's list too.


----------



## Tritia

So cute!
First pics looked exactly like my Daisy, c*cker spaniel, bichon mix.
But, the other pics showed much tighter curls.


----------



## karlabythec

I ran him to the vet and he weighs 13 pounds...I was like no way he only ways a pound more than Gracie (they had her at 12)...so I ran Gracie in today and it turns out she only weighs 9 lbs 14 ounces...no wonder I thought he was 15-17 pounds. LOL
So Milo is just 13 and Gracie is almost 10.


----------



## good buddy

karlabythec said:


> I ran him to the vet and he weighs 13 pounds...I was like no way he only ways a pound more than Gracie (they had her at 12)...so I ran Gracie in today and it turns out she only weighs 9 lbs 14 ounces...no wonder I thought he was 15-17 pounds. LOL
> So Milo is just 13 and Gracie is almost 10.


They are very close in size then.  My girls are 11 and 12 pounds and my Marley and Rufus are 14 1/2 and 16 1/2! Milo is the same size as a little Havie boy would be. Did the vet say he looks good?


----------



## karlabythec

Yeah, he didn't look at him much...but he also thought Bichon...I'm guessing he is poodle and a mix with something from the Bichon family...


----------



## karlabythec

Oh, and he seems more sad today...  But, he did finally eat tonight...I've never fostered...how long does it usually take for them to get comfortable?


----------



## good buddy

karlabythec said:


> Oh, and he seems more sad today...  But, he did finally eat tonight...I've never fostered...how long does it usually take for them to get comfortable?


Every day will be a little bit better! When I'm fostering, I might feel they are getting comfortable in just a week or two, but then a few weeks later I'll look back and see how much more they've opened up! He should be eating pretty well in only 2-3 days, that's been my experience.

I hope he has a better day tomorrow. Maybe you could take them for a walk somewhere fun?

Have you checked out pics of the Bichon Frises? http://images.google.com/images?hl=...324&um=1&q=bichon+frise&sa=N&start=40&ndsp=20 He obviously doesn't have a full show groom, but I think he looks quite a bit like some of the pics in a natural coat.


----------



## Brady's mom

My Mom got her hav, Bacca, at a year and a half old. He got more comfortable everyday, but it truly did take a few months for us to look back and say, who is this dog? He is a goof and it took a bit for his true, goofy side to come out


----------



## karlabythec

I figure he is trying to find his place in the pack...since we have 2 dogs already...Gracie tries so hard to get him to play...I can tell he kind of wants to...but he doesn't.


----------



## karlabythec

he does look like the bichon's with a natural cut! who knows....lol


----------



## Shada

It took about 3 weeks for Vincent's true personality to come out after I adopted him. 

He was quiet, calm, submissive.. then he figured out he was HOME, and the quirky sweet wild boy came out. 

We have to remember that not only do we have to make an adjustment to our lifes, they also have a bigger adjustment to make. We chose to have them come live with us, they had no choice. One day they are in their home, then BAM, another home to adjust to. Can you imagine the fear and uncertainly they feel?? 

Take it day by day. Love him and help him to feel secure. He will be just fine.


----------



## karlabythec

And they got him at 8 weeks old...so that was the only home he ever knew.


----------



## pjewel

I've always likened it to the dog being dropped off in a foreign country with total strangers, hearing a language he doesn't understand. Of course he's frightened and saddened by the loss of his original family. Give him a little time. When he starts to feel secure that he's home you'll see him come out of his shell. Give that boy a little extra hug from me.


----------



## marjrc

Glad to see more pics of your Milo. What a cutie! I especially love the picture with your daughter (the one with the glasses). Milo looks like a muppet in that one!! lol Your cat is stunning, btw!

I hope things are going a little better with him now, that he's slowly adjusting to his new home.


----------



## good buddy

karlabythec said:


> And they got him at 8 weeks old...so that was the only home he ever knew.


I've adopted both of my foster dogs. Phoebe is 3 years old. She sat off in a chair for the first week and watched all the goings on and would sometimes jump off the chair and reprimand Marley for being too crazy! (she'd bark and growl and mock-snap at him but we knew he was never at any risk) At the end of the week she started playing and doing the RLH with both boys and she became much more comfortable every day since.

Chingy came here at 10 years old and had only had one owner and never lived with other dogs. She adapted very well right from the beginning. She mostly wanted to snuggle with me but learned to play with the other dogs too. Even though she had a wonderful home before, she's very happy here and I know Milo will do just as well in your home. :hug:

Before you know it, he'll be playing with Gracie and they will have a blast running all over the place!


----------



## karlabythec

Thanks everyone...he ate again this morning...so that is another good sign. He seems a bit more comfortable today...still watching and hasn't really decided to play with Gracie yet. 

His marking has been better, as his maxi-pad on his belly band has stayed dry all morning. Once it stays dry on a consistent basis, I won't need to have it on him all the time when he is in the house. I just ordered him 3 for when we take him places...like on vacation for Thanksgiving...I don't want him marking up my brothers house! I'm not sure I can get him neutered before we leave...and even if I did, I don't know how much it will help with that.

He is really sweet and loves my girls. =) He isn't too sure about our German Shepherd Maggie...she is very sweet, but I think her size kind of freaks him out. LOL


----------



## highreach

Hi - I am new to the forum and thinking about getting a Havanese, so I've started reading some of the different topics that come up. I just read this thread and all the responses. 

If I could put my two cents in...I wanted to just write and say I hope things are getting better for you and your new pack configuration (Milo, Gracie and I think you have others?). I have two Australian Shepherds and my older one is a rescue. He was five when he came home and it took a number of months for everything to sort of gel. Not just for him, but for my other dog, me, cat, the pack in general. In looking back (my older one is 12 yrs now) I remember it seemed that all of a sudden one day it all just sort of seemed to be working! So hang in there. You've done a wonderful thing by taking this little fella into your home and you will be happy for it in the long run! It will all come together! :angel:


----------

